# Another tire question



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

It's getting about time for some new rubber on the Tundra and I'm at a loss as to what to buy. I'm looking for something middle of the road. I don't wan to spend a ton, but I'd like to know I can easily get about 40k out of a set. Right now it has a set of Maxxis tires (can't remember the model) that were on it when I bought the truck. I've personally put about 30k on the tires, and I know they weren't new when I made the purchase. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

BFG A/T KO's will get you over 50K. More if you take good care of them. Great "all-around" tire.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

tell Dawn you want a set of LTX's and be done with it for 70K


----------



## jrocket567 (Mar 14, 2007)

BFG's all the way-- theyre michelins with different names on them (heck, i like mine more than michelins)

The Rugged Trail T/As are some good tires, especially if you will be putting down some highway miles-- the All Terrain KOs are much more aggressive, and if you will be spending a decent amount of time in the sand or mud, Id go with those.


Any quality tire will give you 40K pending you keep them inflated, and rotate them. For every 10% your tires are under inflated, you loose 5k miles.

Jay


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Jonathan Im gettin ready to replace my LTXs at over 70K...expensive, but theyve been on there since 04


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Make sure whatever you get does not come from China. There have been many tires (I forget the brands) that have been falling apart (bloeing out) even when brand new. We have family in Arizona that had it happen (twice !). Once on tires that had 20k and the second 2 weeks after getting the new ones replaced. Both sets were the same and manufactured in China. These were tires that came with the vehicle.

Keep your ears open for a recall on many of these if the consumer advocacy groups can get some momentum.


----------



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

I think I might be able to work either of those options into my budget. Just have to do some shopping around and find the best price/service. Thanks everybody. 

Oh yeah: Either of those tires come with white letters? I like the look of the letters.


----------



## cvillebillybob (Aug 27, 2007)

I love BFG's and I keep the white letters out because I like the looks of them. My last set of all terrains went almost 50k hard miles. I just make it a habit of having them rotated every 3000 miles when I get my oil changed. Tires are just getting too expensive not to take care of them. If you know what size you want I would check Ebay. I got a set of tires off there that were a lot cheaper even after shipping was added. - Bill


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

i like bridgestone dueler revo's easily get 60k out of them


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*BFG A/T's*

I just changed my AT's that came stock with my 2001 TRD Tacoma ..............80,000 miles and tread to spare. I did a lot of desert off-road with them. I have the same tires on my Ford Expedition 4 x 4. Same thing..........desert rock and sand. Never been stuck. They are not the best rain tire, but a good all around heavy duty tire with a very good sidewall. You will go through two sets of crappy tires before one set of BFG's.


----------



## piratefins (Aug 30, 2006)

Revo's hands down, they have outpreformed any other tire I have had on my truck (BFG, Mich, GoodYear, @285K miles on the od, I have had many sets)


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

just got my TA KO's last week....we'll see how they do on the sand shortly....hope im not let down


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Sand Tires*

There are alot of good tires out there on the market nowadays. I suggest you shop around and check with your local 4x4 shops and ask for info there also. I personally have MT's on my rig and they have a great all around tread. GOOD LUCK in your search.Enclosed you will see my ride......PEACE OUT


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> There are alot of good tires out there on the market nowadays. I suggest you shop around and check with your local 4x4 shops and ask for info there also. I personally have MT's on my rig and they have a great all around tread. GOOD LUCK in your search.Enclosed you will see my ride......PEACE OUT


nice truck


Jesse


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree with Jesse, very nice truck you got there Tug.


----------

